# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Невыносимая лёгкость бытия

## Doozer

Приветствую всех участников форума.

 Форум во истину уникален. Такую концентрацию умных, мыслящих, эрудированных и неравнодушных людей не встречал в сети ещё нигде. Но данный феномен, скорее, закономерность. Только мыслящих достаточно широко и глубоко может беспокоить мысль о возможности закончить это совершенно бесмысленное и иллюзорное существование. Давно читаю форум, задолго до регистрации начал. И до сих пор нахожу здесь очень полезные для себя мысли. Наверно, здесь рай для практикующих инженеров человеческих душ. У меня нет психологического образования, но я чувствую, что люди, тесно связанные с психологией, и, возможно, с психиатрией, здесь постоянно присутствуют. Не могу утверждать точно, это всего лишь мои мысли.

  Многие темы и проблемы не уникальны, повторяются в той либо иной форме. Но в этом ведь нет ничего удивительного. Все мы слеплены из одного теста. У всех у нас очень схожие потребности, желания и даже мысли. У всех у нас одна и та же заложенная природой программа. Лишь изредка не обделённые интеллектом люди понимают, что настоящего смысла в этой совокупности физико-химических процессов и животного по большей части взаимодействия нет ничего. Дёргая за те или иные рычаги сознания и бессознательного всегда человека можно погрузить в иллюзию чрезвычайной нужности и важности его индивидульного бытия. Хотя это очень жестокая иллюзия на самом деле... Величайшая пустышка из пустышек. Любовь, дружба, чувства, дети, мы сами, всё что нам дорого, лишь элементы, винты и гайки эволюционного процесса. Как можно в этом найти смысл? Как в этом можно найти силы начать новый день опять? Жить ради кратковременных и мимолётных удовольствий, выбросов эндорфина, дофамина и прочих радостей? Как бы, наверно, вариант. Но осознание полной, всецелой и постоянно гнетущей пустоты никуда не денется. Можно безудержно работать, получить все деньги и ресурсы мира, завести десять любовниц, приносящее удовольствие хобби, но как избавиться от бесконечного осознания абсолютного примитивизма цели, к которой неумолимо мчится состав наших дней? Нет, я соглашусь с тем, что много всего интересного, много интересных человеков, явлений и знаний накоплено нашим обществом. Но чем дальше в лес, тем понятнее становится, что хаос и энтропия победили, по большому счёту, каждый сам по себе, все обоснованно и объяснимо плевать хотели на ближнего своего. И это нормально для человека. Как заставить себя вновь поверить в сладкую сказку всеобщей гармонии, нужности, незаменимости себя, как личности, доброту других людей? Это больше риторические, конечно, вопросы, не требующие ответов. Но так скучно дальше продолжать, когда все и всё слишком предсказуемы. И ты сам в том числе...

----------


## June

> Такую концентрацию умных, мыслящих, эрудированных и неравнодушных людей не встречал в сети ещё нигде.


 У меня не возникает подобного ощущения. Люди, выпрыгивавшие 11 сентября из горящих башен-близнецов и разбивавшиеся насмерть, как и люди на терминальной стадии рака, стреляющие себе в висок из-за неспособности терпеть боль, ничем не отличаются от своих более удачливых собратьев. А когда из жизни добровольно уходит с виду здоровый и успешный человек, мы просто не видим происходящего под той маской, которую он носит. К сожалению, не видим, ведь там огонь и боль ничуть не меньше.




> У меня нет психологического образования, но я чувствую, что люди, тесно связанные с психологией, и, возможно, с психиатрией, здесь постоянно присутствуют.


 И хорошо, что нет. Почитал я тут сайт профессиональный психологов. Таких глупых рассуждений, такой полнейшей оторванности от реальности мало где ещё встретишь. Любой крутящий гайки слесарь или водопроводчик находится в большем контакте с реальностью, чем эти господа.

Соглашусь с полным отсутствием смысла. Но оно не заметно и не доставляет неудобств, пока жизнь приносит удовольствие. И когда удовольствие это прекращается, и человек начинает задумываться о причинах, отсутствие смысла кажется хорошим объяснением происходящему. Но только кажется, потому что причина, на мой взгляд, всегда в другом. А в чём, человек, к сожалению, не понимает.

----------


## Мираж

Насчет смысла - в точку. Как только к тебе приходит осознание того, что смысл жизни (как процесса, а не отдельно взятой личности) в том, чтобы просто жить (существовать) и не более того, когда понимаешь, что после смерти все твои достижения, воспоминания, ресурсы и т.д. станут равны нулю (ведь тебя больше нет, а до остальных какое дело?), то в голову приходят, хоть и не самые веселые, но вполне закономерные мысли, да и интерес к самой жизни падает почти в самое дно. Можно, конечно, продолжить делать вид, что "все хорошо" и стараться об этом не думать, только зачем, когда ты уже знаешь правду?

----------


## June

Сходил я в конце лета на даче в лес по грибы. Хожу я обычно долго, и этот раз не стал исключением. Возвращался уже голодным, но сильнее всего хотел пить. И, несмотря на описанное автором “бесконечное осознание абсолютного примитивизма цели, к которой неумолимо мчится состав наших дней”, с которым я живу давно, глоток воды был целью, величайшей, императорской наградой, к которой хотелось стремиться. Сложно было представить что-то более желанное и прекрасное, чем этот глоток воды. Цель моя не была плодом долгих рассуждений, не выражалась в словах, она просто была, и к ней хотелось стремиться. Можно сказать, в тот момент было, для чего жить. А в то время уже созрели сливы, и когда я съел несколько штук с дерева, посаженного кем-то у тропинки, цель пропала, и всё вернулось на круги своя.

Человек существо довольно простое, похожее на ослика, перед глазами которого висит морковка, заставляющая идти вперёд. Когда морковка протухает и становится неаппетитной, ослик начинает задумываться о смысле жизни. Точнее, о его отсутствии. Не с каждый осликом такое происходит. У многих к тому времени, когда протухает одна морковка, появляется несколько новых. Дом, дача, машина, жена, любовница, дети, внуки, правнуки, рыбалка, яхты, горные лыжи, у каждого свой набор. А у некоторых ничего, кроме единственной протухшей морковки, не остаётся. Им бы по сторонам посмотреть, или задуматься, почему у них новых морковок не появилось, но они от своей привычной глаз оторвать не могут. Да я и сам такой.

А с точки зрения стороннего наблюдателя, конечно, все наши цели абсолютно непривлекательны. Выглядим как жуки-навозники, пытающиеся создать самую большую в мире гору из дерьма. А некоторые даже гору из дерьма на другой планете.

----------


## Doozer

Искреннее спасибо всем ответившим за ясные, откровенные и интересные мысли. Очень, на самом деле, порадовало, что получил отклик на свои не очень позитивные рассуждения.

Немного для June. Жажда - физическая потребность живого организма в воде. Удовлетворяя потребности эти, получаем дозу эндогенных "стимуляторов", сигнализирующих о правильном нашем поведении. Но это никак ведь не связано с мыслительной и когнитивной функцией и возможностями нашего сознания. Мы все понимаем, что без еды и воды загнёмся достаточно быстро и мучительно. Но многие ли загнулись от осознания своей исключительной животности? От того, что наша жизнь - совокупность иллюзорных целей и идеалов? Хорошая метафора с ослом и морковкой. Очень наглядная и достойная человека как биологического вида. Но вся проблема в том, что мы способны осознать, что морковка - это морковка, а не нечто большее и ценное. Для осла, вероятно, это максимальное из всех возможных благ. Человек же, даже засыпанный до макушки морковками, способен сомневаться и видеть чуть дальше, что и порождает диссонанс и дисгармонию  с окружающим и окружающими. Общество как совокупность индивидов одного биологического вида плодит у нас совершенные, с точки зрения продолжения рода, идеалы и модели поведения, враждебные для инакомыслия. Но, мне кажется, многие задумываются о том, что эти социальные роли, которые мы худо-бедно, но стремимся отыграть максимально выразительно, хуже осла с морковкой, поскольку понимаем, что делаем по большей части лишь то, что от нас ожидают другие... В целом, получается образ неких квазиразумных биороботов, уверенных в своей исключительности, важности и нужности. И что остаётся в сухом остатке? Да немного на самом деле.

----------


## brusnika

...

----------


## 4ёрный

По топику. Спасение от бессмысленности я для себя нашёл в полнейшем пофигизме. Правда, когда я иду в лес за грибами, то беру с собой все, что может пригодиться для выживания на пару дней. Вообще, стараюсь думать на шаг вперёд в любую сторону. Жизнь - калейдоскоп садомазохизма, где в конечном итоге все закончится унитазом и чувством удовлетворения или для вас, или для иных участников пищевой цепочки. Все в мире делается для получения удовольствия. Но только наблюдая со стороны понимаешь абсурд всего сущего.

----------


## 4ёрный

А может, вовсе не мы хозяева мира? Может, мы всего лишь биофабрики по производству еды для кого-то? Или ещё хуже - части биофабрики, которым никогда не понять сути мироздания. Быть вечно обреченным на поиски того, что невозможно осмыслить - что может быть хуже?

----------


## 4ёрный

Поэтому самое простое - при невозможности избежать насилия, расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие.

----------


## 4ёрный

Фильм "ванильное небо". Суицид - это крик " тех помощь!"  ИМХО

----------


## June

> Правда, когда я иду в лес за грибами, то беру с собой все, что может пригодиться для выживания на пару дней.


 В чём же тогда проявляется твой пофигизм? Не паришься о том, что невозможно изменить?

*Doozer*, мне ведь запомнился не процесс утоления жажды, а то, что ему предшествовало и длилось заметно дольше. Именно тогда и хотелось жить, а после снова нет.

Мысль человека как луч фонарика, выхватывает из темноты лишь то малое пятно, на которое светит. И если постоянно светить лишь на серое и непривлекательное, то и представления о мире будут соответствующими.  Когда луч моих мыслей освещал воображаемую кружку холодной родниковой воды, мир для меня не был бессмысленным. Эндогенные стимуляторы вырабатываются в том числе в процессе мышления.

----------


## tempo

Джун, как ты верно написал ппро луч фонарика. Именно такой способ восприятия и характерен для 99,(9)%. Разница лишь в яркости луча и гибкости шеи.
А вот светиться лампочкой во все стороны никто не пробует.

----------


## 4ёрный

> В чём же тогда проявляется твой пофигизм? Не паришься о том, что невозможно изменить?


 Стараюсь свести любые эмоциональные реакции на внешние воздействия к нулю. Особенно отрицательные. Боюсь потерять контроль и наделать непоправимых глупостей. По этой причине не употебляю ничего.

----------


## Doozer

> Заголовок темы - это прикол?на СУИЦИД-форуме?


 Заголовок темы далеко не прикол. Не надо воспринимать его буквально. Равно как и мой ник. Это, по большей части, сарказм. Лучше отталкиваться от содержания сообщений. Если Вы считаете, что с темой суицида всё написанное здесь не имеет абсолютно никакого отношения, то лучше и не читать, что здесь написано.

----------


## Doozer

Забыл добавить для brusnika, что определённая связь с фаталистическими идеями Кундеры в теме определённо есть, но лишь весьма косвенно.

----------


## June

> Стараюсь свести любые эмоциональные реакции на внешние воздействия к нулю.


 Это ли пофигизм? Эмоциональная реакция - вот удел настоящего пофигиста, не думающего о последствиях.

----------


## 4ёрный

Не думать о последствиях своих действий - пофигизм эгоцентрический. А не реагировать на внешние изменения - пофигизм ээээ... Ну типа " пассионарный", что-ли...
Пластилин под внешним воздействием меняет форму, но не суть.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Если смысла мы не видим, то создатель этого дерьма постарался, чтоб его мы не уловили.
Если для дикаря смысл жизни-это поесть, спариться, уснуть и откинуться в 30-ть, для гуру- "познать бесконечность" или "познать здесь и сейчас", то во всех них присутствует что-то, чем они "теребят" создателя. Может, сам факт движения, может они утаптывают травку для более осознанных видов животного мира.... Раз за сотни и тысячи лет не найден общий ответ, то остается его найти для самого себя и успокоиться.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Такую концентрацию умных, мыслящих, эрудированных и неравнодушных людей не встречал в сети ещё нигде.


 Та не говори!  :Smile: 

Я их даже перечислю. С глубиной активности полгода:

имеющий честь;
спасающий котов;
почти Святой;
имунолог-вирусолог;
разговаривающий предметно и по сути;
разобравшийся в ситуации (пропал без вести);
излечившийся от веритофобии (обещал вернуться, когда Украина будет уничтожена )).

А если увеличить глубину активности, то кладезь умных, мыслящих, эрудированных, неравнодушных людей растет в геометрической прогрессии!!!!  :Smile:

----------

